# Going somewhere for the afternoon? HELP.



## torilovestorts (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay, I've had my russian tortoise for 2 weeks & he's completely adjusted to his home. My boyfriend has a huge back yard & well I don't have a yard. So I was thinking, since it's gonna start getting in the cooler months soon, I figured I'd take him to my boyfriend's house tomorrow afternoon for some sunshine & exercise & to graze. The only problem is, I don't have really anything to put him in for the outside. So we'd have to take him inside when we come inside. & let him wander around his room. Well, we could stack pillows & keep him in a corner but I'll probably just keep him with me most of the day. But let him wonder around his room too, of course supervised.
Anyways. Is this a good idea? He doesn't really get stressed. I hold him everyday & he doesn't mind a bit. & since he'll be outside a lot & he'll be getting a lot of exercise, I bet it would be good. What should I bring? Should I even take him at all? Please reply soon because I have to decide by morning.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2013)

Leave him at home. Move to a place with a yard.


----------



## ra94131 (Aug 1, 2013)

Tom said:


> Leave him at home. Move to a place with a yard.



Agreed.


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 1, 2013)

I couldn't move for another 2 years.. :/ 

So there's no way it'd be possible to take him?


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 1, 2013)

You shouldn't need to take him with you he'll be just fine without you for a day. Do you have his heat lamp on a timer?


----------



## ra94131 (Aug 1, 2013)

torilovestorts said:


> I couldn't move for another 2 years.. :/
> 
> So there's no way it'd be possible to take him?



It'd be possible, but he would need to be very closely monitored outside and indoors isn't really a place for a tortoise (enclosures obviously being the exception).

Plus excess handling/transportation can be stressful.


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 1, 2013)

A tortoise isn't like a dog that can be taken with you every where. If you have a large enough indoor enclosure, there shouldn't be an issue. I'm not seeing why the tortoise can not be left home. 


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 1, 2013)

His lights are on a timer yes


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 2, 2013)

He'll climb the pillows. They aren't a barrier.


----------



## lkwagner (Aug 2, 2013)

A box or Rubbermaid tub for inside and these things from Home Depot for outside

( they're only a couple bucks I bought like 20 of them).
I agree your tortoise will be fine left for the day, but this isn't your point your trying to give it some outside time. I think it would be fine if you actually have a way to enclose the tort but not if ur just going to let it roam inside and outside. Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2013)

This sounds like the beginning of a I-lost-my-tortoise story. Don't take him. All it takes is a few seconds of inattention and your Russian tortoise is GONE!


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh no! That'd be horrible.  
Can anyone tell me why he climbs CONSTANTLY?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2013)

Because he is not happy where he is. Russian tortoises require a lot of room to walk around. They are wanderers. If you have him in a small space he will continuously try to escape. They do much better set up outside in a safe, escape-proof pen.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 2, 2013)

Build this, and leave it in BF's yard...likely take an afternoon to put together:







Then, when you visit, your tort can get some sun, but can get out of it when he wants shade. PM me if you want instructions (assuming you and/or BF never took Jr. High Wood Shop).


----------



## Laura (Aug 2, 2013)

if you MUST take him elsewhere... then build a secure pen in the garden... DO NOT allow him to roam... picture above is perfect.. and don't allow him to roam in the house either.. not warm enough and not safe...


----------



## Shelly (Aug 2, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Build this, and leave it in BF's yard...likely take an afternoon to put together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The enclosed box looks like it could get pretty hot in the direct sun.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like his chance at outside time is at your boyfriend's. We're always yakking about outside time, so this is his chance!
Or maybe it is too late, you posted yesterday?

If not, or if there will be other chances, set up an outdoor enclosure at your boyfriend's, like Terry outlined (you can position it partly under a tree, or area of the yard that has some shade). Also hopefully on dirt. 
Or use the side of the house with 3 sides made out of cement blocks or wood.
At night, bring him inside to a Rubbermaid with soil in it for him to burrow in.

Then take him back home with you when the visit is over. He sounds like a pretty healthy, active tortoise, and adaptable. 
He won't mind going back and forth, if it means outside time. Plus, it will only mean adjusting to two different stable locations, which they can do easily, mine have.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 2, 2013)

Shelly said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Build this, and leave it in BF's yard...likely take an afternoon to put together:
> ...



Notice the section where the cavies are...the top flips down to give the inhabitants a nice dark hideboox...although if there's a likely tree available to set it up under, that'd be even better.

And it needs a large water dish, too, of course.

But the hide will be several degrees cooler than the sunny area and, again, it's an easy build project. Not really roomy enough to keep an adult tortoise in for the entire summer, but good enough for a visit.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 2, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Build this, and leave it in BF's yard...likely take an afternoon to put together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto this. Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm turning my bookshelf into a tortoise enclosure.
After that I'm taking his large cement mixing tub over to my boyfriend's for when he's inside. When he's outside I'm gonna put something together. It's gotta be something we can take down..


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: RE: Going somewhere for the afternoon? HELP.*

Sounds like a good plan!



torilovestorts said:


> When he's outside I'm gonna put something together. It's gotta be something we can take down..



For this, you can just use some bricks to make a perimeter. Move them when you are done. Or nail some 2x4s together for a simple frame that you can store on it's side somewhere.

The key to these types of outdoor enclosures is you can NOT leave the tortoise. You must still sit there by the pen and watch them while in it. 
But it is so much safer then "free roaming" because if you sneeze, look at the clouds for a second, etc. you still have a boundary to contain him and cant really loose him. 
Does this make sense? I can show you pictures if you need. I have done both of these things from time to time.

Sent from my VS840 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes pictures would be great!


----------

